# Live guitarist question



## kelly4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Which guitarist have you seen live that went way above what you were expecting. I don't mean the 'best' guitarist, I mean the one that showed more talent than you thought they had, and they blew you away.

I'll start....Billy Corgan.


----------



## marc88101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dave Gilmore/Martin Gore


----------



## skuba (Nov 7, 2012)

Derrick Trucks and Warren Haynes


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 7, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 7, 2012)

Billy Gibbons, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page (with the Yardbirds), George Thorogood, Roger McGuinn (The Byrds) - too many


----------



## skuba (Nov 7, 2012)

Hendrix is the best, if only i'd been able to catch that live. If I had to go back to see one band, it would be Hendrix or Zeppelin, easily.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 7, 2012)

Hendrix was unreal. Had Felix Pappallardi playing bass and Mitch Mitchell on drums. Felix blew Noel Redding into the weeds.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 7, 2012)

A guitarist that I knew was stupid talented before seeing, but was still blown away was Leo Kottke.
The guy blew my mind. Unreal solo guitar player. Terrible singer though. haha.


----------



## greenswag (Nov 8, 2012)

A kid I met and stayed in a house with at the beach last summer. He said he played and sang country and one night he got the confidence after a few drinks to show us. He was absolutely amazing, never heard anything like it. I wish I could remember his name, he said he has a cd coming out soon with all his own songs and I'd love to buy it and show my support, kid has some SERIOUS talent. We all just stood in aw with our mouths open when he started to play and his voice was amazing too


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 8, 2012)

Larry LaLonde from Primus. 

I've always loved Primus, and I always respected Larry's style because I considered it "different". Usually he sticks to very weird slides, effects, squeels and harmonics. All of these things were present of course, but what really caught me off guard was his improv solos. They could range from blistering metal sound to a groovy Eric Clapton-esque style. Seeing him play live gave me a whole new level of respect for him.


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 8, 2012)

TwoSpirit said:


> Larry LaLonde from Primus.
> 
> I've always loved Primus, and I always respected Larry's style because I considered it "different". Usually he sticks to very weird slides, effects, squeels and harmonics. All of these things were present of course, but what really caught me off guard was his improv solos. They could range from blistering metal sound to a groovy Eric Clapton-esque style. Seeing him play live gave me a whole new level of respect for him.


I've never been disappointed by a Primus show...


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 9, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> A guitarist that I knew was stupid talented before seeing, but was still blown away was Leo Kottke.
> The guy blew my mind. Unreal solo guitar player. Terrible singer though. haha.


You are 100% correct. What a player, what an act. 12 string genius.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 9, 2012)

Jimmy Vaughan


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 9, 2012)

Claudio Sanchez and Travis Stever of Coheed and Cambria were absolutely amazing together. When they play live, they take things to a whole new level. Everything they play is extended and real jamming !


----------



## playallnite (Nov 9, 2012)

Duane Allman, I feel so blessed to have seen him with the Brothers the Fillmore East in March of 1971. Only 24 when he was killed but he left such a legacy that still lives to this very day. The best.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2012)

Alex Lifeson.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 13, 2012)

Santana....incredible musicianship!!


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;zq74bAaXnC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq74bAaXnC4[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;8Ce9hXS6xjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ce9hXS6xjo[/video]

_*... Zack is simply bad azz *_


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 13, 2012)

Everlast

[video=youtube;9_vjL-eqmFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_vjL-eqmFc[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sure there are more than a few in the county scene also:

[video=youtube;ve8sNTqrzCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve8sNTqrzCw[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bebw9dIFU4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bebw9dIFU4c[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 13, 2012)

This guy, dude can still play:

[video=youtube;n9T06UfP1S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9T06UfP1S0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## WattSaver (Nov 13, 2012)

skuba said:


> Derrick Trucks and Warren Haynes


Your forgot Jimmy Herring


----------



## WattSaver (Nov 13, 2012)

The best white blues guitarist you've never heard of Mr Roy Buchanan, The Dead Kennedy's opened for Roy in 85 before the end of Roy's opening solo all the rooster heads were crowding the stage to watch this man play. and of course Al di Meola


I've got a slight live music obsession;
http://deadtrader.org/trade/trade_list_directory.htm


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;stHu_uJQHBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stHu_uJQHBU[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

An original from Corey Stevens back in the day:

[video=youtube;Mz5r8Pcmsq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz5r8Pcmsq4[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;7SPHpIcBCl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SPHpIcBCl4[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;joE9yzQeBpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=joE9yzQeBpQ[/video]


----------



## Pirax (Nov 13, 2012)

Buckethead
look up this motherfucker


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pirax said:


> Buckethead
> look up this motherfucker


[video=youtube;8akmP6Sjv2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8akmP6Sjv2o&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

... pretty bad azz brah


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;ijQiv2OErRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijQiv2OErRM[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;TMVE1iqFQVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMVE1iqFQVQ[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 13, 2012)

Alain Jourgensen 

the missing

[video=youtube;vtka3pVd47g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtka3pVd47g[/video]


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 13, 2012)

Joe Satriani, Zakk Wylde..

And of course, Myself..


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never seen him live but.......please make an exception! 

Dweezil Zappa srsly impressed me!

[video=youtube;iWMyAGH7l1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWMyAGH7l1Q[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Joe Satriani, Zakk Wylde..
> 
> And of course, Myself..


Nice taste. Where are you jamming these dayz?

[video=youtube;F4fPv450OYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=F4fPv450OYM[/video]


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 13, 2012)

In my living room  I just bought a new Taylor and I've been kind of keeping to myself with it.


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> In my living room  I just bought a new Taylor and I've been kind of keeping to myself with it.


I'm still jamming an 88 Charvelle (US made) thru a Digitech kick box and 12in Peavey to my daughter 

... we need a new thread for drummers now 

[video=youtube;2zVFe2uwGeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2zVFe2uwGeI[/video]


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 13, 2012)

TheMan13 said:


> I'm still jamming an 88 Charvelle (US made) thru a Digitech kick box and 12in Peavey to my daughter
> 
> ... we need a new thread for drummers now
> 
> [video=youtube;2zVFe2uwGeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2zVFe2uwGeI[/video]


 My first electric was a USA Charvelle paired up with a Peavy Classic combo.. My neighbors hated me.. I miss that guitar though.


----------



## jacfolly1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tom Petty, I always loved how simple his songs were but Live he put out some chops that I didnt know he had. He played lead and had several solo's through out the night.


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;qNxfPAF1frM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNxfPAF1frM[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 13, 2012)

Rory Gallagher (RIP)


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Rory Gallagher (RIP)


[video=youtube;Bz97I-mcUUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz97I-mcUUs[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;N6d8N21DFYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6d8N21DFYw[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;8MBDKeXY7sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MBDKeXY7sk[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;nFrcPgyRG9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFrcPgyRG9w[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Uh-lJqNfT1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh-lJqNfT1E[/video]

... crazy man


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Nov 20, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Which guitarist have you seen live that went way above what you were expecting. I don't mean the 'best' guitarist, I mean the one that showed more talent than you thought they had, and they blew you away.I'll start....Billy Corgan.


billy is a mother fucking genius on the guitar. have you listen to pistachio medley? so many amazing would be pumpkins songs that are mostly all of billy's riffs.


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mt4ZM6l4EP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt4ZM6l4EP0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mJvG1i79CPc]http://youtu.be/mJvG1i79CPc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LhzPN11Jtug]http://youtu.be/LhzPN11Jtug[/video]


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 26, 2012)

Joe bonamassa


----------

